# Co-Parenting



## Mrlonelyhearts (Apr 12, 2012)

This is a first. Usually, when I parent my kids, my X interrupts and takes over. Tonight, she didn't. 

I was bringing my kids home from parenting time. I brought my kids in the house. I informed my X the trouble we had with teasing, name calling, and retaliation. The discussion that occurred in the car continued. I told my son that it was not okay to do something wrong when his sister does something wrong to him. I think my son listened. My daughter apologized first, then he apologized. Then, I made my exit. I hope things stuck this time.

She did not interrupt. I can hardly believe it. I wonder what will occur the next coming days, if she will reinforce that or undo it behind my back.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds like you did good. As long as you have that influence I wouldnt worry about what the ex does. Attempting to live by that very mantra myself these days.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Shooboomafoo said:


> Sounds like you did good. As long as you have that influence I wouldnt worry about what the ex does. Attempting to live by that very mantra myself these days.


Amen!


----------

